# Smoked Chicken Breasts



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

It was tough getting them into a MM cob bowl and the goop is terrible, but MmmMmmm!! :lol:


Seriously though, I sprinkled a few chicken breasts down with a little "sumpin sumpin" I mixed up and they went on the smoker at 15:00 (that's 3:00 PM for you militarily challenged folks) and they're coming off at 18:00 (6:00 PM). Not a BBQ flavor but more of a garlic & lemon pepper thing. Serving with almond rice pilaf and steamed broccoli. 

hoto: 's ASAP.


Supper is at 18:15 sharp, hope ya'll can make it!


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Dale , your just a plain "smokin' Piranha"


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I did a bunch on the smoker the other night and DAYUM, they are great. What wood did you use?


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

I use Pecan. I had 3 trees cut down in my back yard last year and kept a bunch of the wood. I also have a huge bag of Hickory chunks.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I have used hickory and mesquite combined and have been pleased with the result. I would like to eventually try pecan and some fruit woods.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

'Bout an hour to go Dale. You hungry? 'Cause I'ma gettin' that way!


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm stuffed.. But there's plenty of leftovers!!


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

As promised...

Chicken breasts on the smoker and almost ready..


All done and ready to chow down...


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

I hate you so much right now!!!!!! Nice pics bro, and good call on the Pecan wood too! You can find my addy in y profile to hit me with those leftovers...


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Looks great! I can smell 'em all the way in Texas!


----------



## youngstogiesmoker (Feb 14, 2010)

I wont lie, you've had two of these barbeque threads now and I have had* uncontrollable cravings* for bbq. This looks gorgeous as did that boston butt.

Thanks for sharing these pics though, they're unreal. :hail::hail:


----------

